# Do Swift still look at this forum?



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone from Swift on here recently (or perhaps I've just missed them) and I've sent a PM and not received an answer.
Aren't they interested in us any more?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

They now have their own website forum and its very good. Swift monitor the forum frequently and it has proved to be an excellent way of interracting with Swift and their suppliers including Sargent and Thetford. Its here:

http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks. I didn't know this but still think it's a shame they don't watch here as well.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes it is a backward step in looking after customers. Previously if you had a question about a Swift product, Ash or someone of his ilk would provide you with a very comprehensive answer. I recently contacted Swift with a technical issue and got the standard customer relations answer from someone who was not interested, virtually go away and don't bother us, talk to your dealer. If I wanted to talk to the dealer, I would not have asked Swift in the first place.


Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Shame. I used to like the idea that they were different to other manufacturers and kept a watch on here.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

They obviously wanted something to meet their own needs! Cannot imagine it being very independent :wink: 

peedee


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I've had a look at it and its just a pleasant collection of people asking questions an getting them answered.
I wonder what they'd do if someone had problems with their vans and complained that Swift wouldn't sort it out.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Didn't really look at the posts at all cos I am not interested in Swift Group vans of any description. Inof on some of the auxillary equipment might be of use but that is all. 

peedee


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Lets be hones they got far too much abuse on here from people who didn't own swifts, so they quite rightly moved on.

Pete


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pete4x4 said:


> Lets be hones they got far too much abuse on here from people who didn't own swifts, so they quite rightly moved on


Not to mention being pre-judged by posters who haven't a clue whether they have in fact stopped monitoring the form or not.

Hero to Zero comes to mind, :lol:

Dougie.


----------

